# Alum Creek Dock Fishing tournaments



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Posting from the Icefishohio.com website, always a great crowd and many OGF'rs including myself are regulars here.
Contact Dave or myself for more info, lots of folks come from all over the state so if your looking for a rideshare, good chance you can find someone, I go from Dayton area,
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
We invite all IFO members to participate in this years pre-season dock tournaments at Alum Creek Marina.

This year the tournaments will be on Saturdays except the first event which will be Sunday November 1st because we have to wait till November to start on the docks. 

We will hold one every Saturday there after until safe ice.

Tournament Director: David Hoheisel 614-361-5548

Location: Alum Creek Marina 4000 Hollenback Rd, Lewis Center, OH 43035

Time - 8:00 am to 3:00pm


Rules:

Entry fee is $15 per individual per event.

2 poles in the water at any one time.

Live bait ok.

Must fish in a vertical presentation. No casting.

Must keep own fish on his or hers own stringer or basket. No sharing.

Check in starts at 7:30 am



Each individual will weigh in their best 5 crappie for one pot,9 inch minimum, and best 5 Saugeye, minimum 15 inch for the second pot.

If a Saugeye or Crappie is not caught the pot will go to second place finisher in the species that is caught that day.

In addition to the cash pay out each individual will receive one ticket at the tournament that you participate in for a chance of winning these sponsor products at the end of the year event

6 tickets to the Columbus Fishing Expo
www.columbusfishingexpo.com

2 Jason Mitchell Rod and real combos at the end of the year event. $60 Value each
www.clamcorp.com

One Nebulus Safety Flotation - $525 -
Website - http://www.nebulusflotation.com/
Video http://youtu.be/G0t_ZG0BQNc

Korkers
1 pair of Korkers Ice Jak Boa Boots. $209
www.korkers.com

New Sponsor
One Slushcopter - $34.99
http://www.slushcopter.com/

It is the winners responsibility to pick up grand prizes in Columbus if your not at the final season event.

More Products and updates to come!

See you at the Docks!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Don't forget the first event is tomorrow Nov 1st, then all the rest of the events are on every Saturday. See you guys tomorrow!+

Salmonid


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

How far from Akron Canton is that ?


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

lovin life said:


> How far from Akron Canton is that ?


1:45-2 hours depending where your at.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Mark you would have a great time


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Am looking for someone to share a ride with. I can start going Nov. 7th and live in Massillon. I can drive and have a mini van so I have room for 2 and gear, or we can use your vehicle. Contact me at 330-93three-5606, name is Carl.


----------



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

Is there rules on gear? Are you allowed to use a vex and do you have to use ice rods? Thanks


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes you can use vex or any electronics and can use any type of rod but you MUST fish vertically. No casting or walking the dock with bait in water. Any baits. Two rods in water is max. Rules on the ice fish ohio website and in original post


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Btw last week the bite was weak. Lots of nice gills but only a handful of crappies and some short saugeyes were caught


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

And don't forget about my big cat. Which would have won the big fish pot that I didn't enter.


----------

